# Wie kann man die Kosten einer 0900 Nr. vorher feststellen?



## Rainer (24 September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

mein Schwager wollte sein Auto bei Autoscout24 vrkaufen, was aber leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.

Einen Tag nach Ablauf der Anzeige erhielt er heute eine E-Mail eines Kaufinteressenten, wo er aufgeforedert wurde die Nr. 0900 11012384 anzurufen. Als Kosten wurden in der Mail 49 ct. p. Min. angegeben.

Auch eine Web-Seite wurde angegeben, die allerdings schon auf den ersten Blick nach Baukasten aussieht und kein vernünftiges Impressum hat. Die WhoIs-Abfrage ergab, daß der Domain-Inhaber in Kanada sitzt, die Fa. aber angeblich in Köln.

Weiß jemand, wie man die anfallenden Tel.-Gebühren noch vor dem Anruf rausbekommt? 49 ct. wären ja noch vertretbar, nur um hören, was die Ankäufer so anzubieten haben  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## dvill (24 September 2005)

Einfach mal beim Diensteanbieter nachfragen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (24 September 2005)

Rauskommen wird folgendes....

Er wird lange in ein Gespräch verwickelt, in dem er nach allem möglichen gefragt wird, wie z.B.: wieviele Gewindegänge seine Zündkerzen haben und wie lang der Bremsschlauch am linken Hinterrad länger ist als am rechten Vorderrad und ausserdem wieviel mililiter Säure in der Batterie noch vorhanden sind.

Nach beantworten all der Fragen und ner halben bis ganzen Stunde Telefonat wird ihm dann gesagt, das sein Auto nun doch nicht das ist, was gesucht wird.

Es ist egal ob du Autos, Atomraketen oder Hauspantoffeln verkaufst, einer mit ner 0900er Nummer meldet sich immer....

Überlege mal, welcher ernsthaft interessierte Käufer erwartet, das du ihn über eine 0900er Nummer anrufst??

Das erwarten nur die **** (Das böse Wort mit dem A am Anfang  ) und die wollen sicher nur dein Bestes. Und das findest du in deiner Geldbörse


----------



## dvill (24 September 2005)

Wenn die Rufnummer zuteilungskonform betrieben wird, muss die Gebühr zu Beginn angesagt werden. Insofern kann die Gebühr keine Frage sein.

Die 0900-Nummern sind nicht übertragbar. Anbieter ist das zuvor verlinkte Unternehmen.


			
				Die Zuteilungsbehörde schrieb:
			
		

> PRD im Sinne dieser Regeln sind Dienste, bei denen
> 
> a) durch einen Betreiber eines Telekommunikationsnetzes eine Telekommunikationsdienstleistung für die Öffentlichkeit erbracht wird und darüber hinaus
> 
> b) eine weitere Dienstleistung erbracht wird, die gegenüber dem Anrufer gemeinsam mit der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung abgerechnet wird.


Da sollte man das Betreiber-Unternehmen mal fragen, welche Dienstleistung über die Nummer erbracht wird und die Antwort gegebenenfalls der Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfügung stellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

